# emerge world e pacchetti instabili

## Kill-Bill

scusate se non sono preciso come tanti di voi più esperti di me...

ho installato qualche pacchetto instabile (ad esempio la nuova versione di amsn) quindi quando vado a fare l' "emerge world" ho una decina di pacchetti che risultano tipo questo:

[ebuild         UD] net-im/amsn-0.94 [0.95-r2]

c'è un modo per fare l'emerging dicendogli di non emergere i pacchetti con la "D" ? (apparte mascherare i pacchetti naturalmente)

grazie a tutti

----------

## Onip

probabilmente li hai installati nel modo deprecato

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amsn
```

vero?

La soluzione è inserire una riga per ogni pacchetto nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords. Questo è il procedimento corretto per smascherare i pacchetti. In quanto alla sintassi di quel file ti rimando al man di portage oppure alla documentazione online...

Byez

----------

## Kill-Bill

 *Onip wrote:*   

> probabilmente li hai installati nel modo deprecato
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amsn
> ```
> ...

 

si esatto ho fatto così

però visto che non è solo amsn ma sono diversi pacchetti

e visto che cmq linux riconosce i pacchetti perchè li contrassegna con una "D" accanto alla "U" di update volevo sapere se esisteva un metodo per dirgli "quelli con la D non li emergere"

----------

## Luca89

tutti i "pacchetti con la D" li devi aggiungere in package.keywords per non fargli fare il downgrade. Prova questo comando che dovrebbe farlo in un sol colpo:

```
emerge -puD world|grep UD|awk '{print $4; }' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

non l'ho provato bene ma dovrebbe andare, al limite prima lancialo senza la redirezione dell'output per vedere se ha filtrato correttamente i pacchetti.

----------

## Kill-Bill

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

la soluzione era facilissima

bastava fare "emerge -U world" invece che "emerge -u world"

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

in realtà -U è deprecato...

----------

## lucapost

io ho un problema con questo dopo aver provato ad installar xgl:

```
AsusA6V ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_rc3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU vorbis x86 xml xml2 xmms xorg xsl xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

questo se non sbaglio è il consiglio:

```
AsusA6V ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel ~x86

bs/glitz

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/mesa-progs

sys-apps/man

x11-base/xgl

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/qt

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-proto/glproto

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm

x11-wm/compiz-vanilla

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-misc/xwinwrap #movies/openGL screensaver on desktop as in Novel video: optional

virtual/xft

```

ma alla fine:

```
AsusA6V ~ # emerge -upD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-base/xorg-x11

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

AsusA6V ~ # emerge -UD world -p

!!! Error: -U is an invalid short action or option.

```

dovw sbaglio?

----------

## knefas

Due cose. 

1) -U e' deprecato e' non va mai usato. Non esiste, e' morto. RIP  :Smile: 

2) x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413 (masked by: missing keyword) dice che l'ebuild non ha nessuna keyword. Ora, siccome non e' nel portage xf86-video-intel, suppongo che sia in un tuo overlay. Devi editarlo e mettergli una keyword. Lo editi, e ci metti KEYWORDS="~x86". O la tua arch.

----------

## Luca89

 *Kill-Bill wrote:*   

>    
> 
> la soluzione era facilissima
> 
> bastava fare "emerge -U world" invece che "emerge -u world"
> ...

 

usare -U ti porterà ben presto alla corruzione del sistema.

----------

## Ic3M4n

al posto di editare l'ebuild puoi mettere -* nel package.keywords al posto di ~x86

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> al posto di editare l'ebuild puoi mettere -* nel package.keywords al posto di ~x86

 

Beh, dato che si tratta di un overlay mi sa che é meglio se modifica l'ebuild. Giusto per lasciare "pulite" le cose di portage

Per il resto... non posso che confermare:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS é deprecato, usare /etc/portage/package.keywords

-U é deprecato e da non usare, usare /etc/portage/package.keywords

Non si editano gli ebuild ufficiali, usare i files in /etc/portage/

----------

## lucapost

il dilembo non ha ancora fine

```
AsusA6V Desktop # uname -a

Linux AsusA6V 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #4 PREEMPT Sun May 28 13:56:54 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GNU/Linux

AsusA6V Desktop # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel -*

bs/glitz

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/mesa-progs

sys-apps/man

x11-base/xgl

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/qt

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-proto/glproto

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm

x11-wm/compiz-vanilla

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-misc/xwinwrap #movies/openGL screensaver on desktop as in Novel video: optional

virtual/xft

AsusA6V Desktop # emerge -uD world  --pretend

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413)

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04 [1.03]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060524 [6.5.1_alpha20060515]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3 [2.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.18 [2.8.17]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.10 [1.2.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-0.9.14 [0.9.13]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.15.3 [2.14.3] USE="-compositor%"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.5.15-r1  USE="crypt -debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.0.17 [7.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.0.17 [7.0-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/rcs-5.7-r3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/git-1.3.3  USE="X -curl -doc -emacs -mozsha1 -webdav"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.2.2-r1 [2.2.2]

AsusA6V Desktop #

```

come risolvo, qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------

## Luca89

dovresti eliminare il pacchetto che blocca, ovvero questo:

```
[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413) 
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   al posto di editare l'ebuild puoi mettere -* nel package.keywords al posto di ~x86 
> 
> Beh, dato che si tratta di un overlay mi sa che ï¿½ meglio se modifica l'ebuild. Giusto per lasciare "pulite" le cose di portage
> 
> Per il resto... non posso che confermare:
> ...

 

Ã¨ la stessa identica cosa. non cambia assolutamente nulla nel fare una cosa o l'altra. non si aggiungono o rimuovono dipendenze di alcun tipo. solo che puÃ² essere piÃ¹ comodo gestire un pacchetto (o molti) che voglio mettere da overlay marcati con missing keywords smascherandoli con portage che editando ll'ebuild per il semplice motivo che se in un futuro decidessi di tornare sui miei passi potrei farlo semplicemente rimuovendo le righe interessate dal package.keywords senza dover editare ogni singolo ebuild.

----------

## lucapost

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS é deprecato, usare /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

penso di aver capito abbastanza bene come si utilizza /etc/portage/package.keywords, ora mi piacerebbe togliere Accept_keywords dal mio /etc/make.conf,ma penso che non basti rimuovere la suddetta riga e poi package.keywords si  aggiorna da solo   :Sad: 

Immagino poi che sia molti i pacchetti che sono stati installati

nel mio sistema in questo modo, esite qualche modo per riconoscerli tutti abbastanza velovemente per poi aggiornare a dovere package.keywords?

----------

## u238

mi sa che ti aspetta 1 pò di lavoro..

..prova a togliere "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS" dal make.conf, e prova a dare un emerge -DNupv world, e vedi quali pacchetti vuole downgradarti (la flag D), prendi quelli e li metti in package.keywords.. poi riprovi a dare l'emerge e dovrebbe non volerti + downgradarti niente.. io farei così, magari poi c'è sicuramente 1 modo migliore  :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

un momento, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS non è deprecato all'interno di /etc/make.conf. E' deprecato il suo uso a linea di comando quando si emerge qualcosa. es

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge abcde
```

Questo non va fatto, ma bisogna editare il file /etc/portage/package.keywords. Nel make.conf ci vuole, eccome: serve a specificare la keyword che si vuole accettare di default per gli ebuild

----------

## Luca89

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> penso di aver capito abbastanza bene come si utilizza /etc/portage/package.keywords, ora mi piacerebbe togliere Accept_keywords dal mio /etc/make.conf,ma penso che non basti rimuovere la suddetta riga e poi package.keywords si  aggiorna da solo  
> 
> Immagino poi che sia molti i pacchetti che sono stati installati
> 
> nel mio sistema in questo modo, esite qualche modo per riconoscerli tutti abbastanza velovemente per poi aggiornare a dovere package.keywords?

 

lavorando sull'output di emerge con sed, awk e via dicendo credo che si può automatizzare la cosa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kill-Bill wrote:*   

> bastava fare "emerge -U world" invece che "emerge -u world"

 

Leggi bene la documentazione. Se continuando ad usare cose deprecate riscontri problemi accertati di riuscire poi a risolverteli da solo   :Wink: 

----------

## Kill-Bill

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kill-Bill wrote:*   bastava fare "emerge -U world" invece che "emerge -u world" 
> 
> Leggi bene la documentazione. Se continuando ad usare cose deprecate riscontri problemi accertati di riuscire poi a risolverteli da solo  

 

si Cazzantò, io chiedevo solamente... poi se qualcuno mi vuole rispondere bene, altrimenti pazienza, mi arrangio da solo. già è tanto che Gentoo mette a disposizione un Sistema Operativo gratuito e così ben supportato. 

però se qualcuno mi può dare una mano, se si può....   :Embarassed: 

cmq non capisco una cosa, se faccio "emerge -Up world" mi dice che ci sono 3 pacchetti da emergere

se invece faccio "emerge -up world" prima di quei tre pacchetti me ne mette altri tre che sono:

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r7

amsn-0.94

non capisco perchè dite che non devo fare "emerge -U world" visto che mi elimina dalla lista dell'emerge i pacchetti che non voglio emergere e che ora mi vanno benissimo

----------

## knefas

 *Kill-Bill wrote:*   

> non capisco perchè dite che non devo fare "emerge -U world" visto che mi elimina dalla lista dell'emerge i pacchetti che non voglio emergere e che ora mi vanno benissimo

 

Allora emerge -U world e' uno sfortunatissimo comando. Non dovrebbe esistere e infatti nelle nuove versioni di portage non esiste piu'. Ci sono varie ragioni per non usarlo, comunque in generale, se portage vuole downgradare qualcosa (cioe' emergere una versione precedente) e' perche' qualcosa con la versione installata non va. Ci sono degli errori, e' stata mascherata, ci sono dei problemi. Mi pare di ricordare che ci fosse stato ad un certo punto un problema con module-init-tools. E' stato prontamente masched, ma se non lo si downgradava...beh, avevi il sistema **uto.

Questo e' un post inglese che spiega la decisione, se cerchi nel forum ce ne sono parecchi. 

L'altra ragione e' che non serve. Leggi bene, non serve. Usando per bene package.keywords e package.masked non c'e' ragione per usare -U.  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

ciao, ritorno al problema con 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413 

e

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

la situazione aggiornata e la seguente:

```
AsusA6V ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel -*

bs/glitz

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/mesa-progs

sys-apps/man

x11-base/xgl

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/qt

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-proto/glproto

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm

x11-wm/compiz-vanilla

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-misc/xwinwrap #movies/openGL screensaver on desktop as in Novel video: optional

virtual/xft

```

ma emerge -uD world mi da ancora:

```
AsusA6V home # emerge -uD world --pretend

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413)

[ebuild     UD] dev-db/sqlite-3.2.7-r1 [3.3.5-r1]

```

ma cosa c'è che non va?

ps: ho dato un'occhiata qua: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3, e ho trovato questa riga: "Una cosa da tenere bene in mente è che se si aggiorna il sistema in uso alla branca di test non c'è un modo semplice per tornare alla branca stabile (eccetto l'uso di backup naturalmente)."

Non è grave vero?

----------

## knefas

La soluzione e' stata proposta un po' di post piu' in alto, e cioe' cosi':

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> dovresti eliminare il pacchetto che blocca, ovvero questo:
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413) 
> ```
> ...

 

hai provato a farlo?

----------

## lucapost

mi son scordato di dire che l'avevo eliminato, ma emerge -uD world me la rimesso dentro prima di xf86-video-intel, ma non penso sia un problema di prima o dopo, è che mi sa che non li  piace proprio stare insieme!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Arrow:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## knefas

Mi sa che forniscono la stessa cosa, e per questo non vanno d'accordo. Elimina quello che non vuoi e mettilo in package.provided (man portage) cosi' non te lo aggiorna piu'. Ma ti prendi tu tutte le responsabilita' che il pacchetto nuovo fornisca le giuste dipendenze...

----------

## lucapost

a dir la verità era in questo senso che avrei gradito una mano....  :Sad: 

----------

## lucapost

ok, ho deciso di rimuovere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" e lasciare  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" nel /etc/make.conf, come se non sbaglio era di default, e qui mi sa che andro' incontro ad un bel po' di preblemi con tutti i pacchetti test ancora installati, cosa accadra' quando lancero' "emerge -uD world"?

come faccio a tornare ai pacchetti stabili, altrimenti?

chi mi sa dare qualche consiglio e riguardo per tornare ai pacchetti stabili senza compromettere il sistema (....magari firefox 1.5.0.3 e gnome 2.14,e chissa' quali altri me li tengo lo stesso aggiungendoli a package.keywords)?

help me!

Luca

----------

## knefas

Dando emerge -uD world ci saranno molti pacchetti da downgradare, niente di che, giusto ricompilali. Purtroppo passare da ~x86 a x86 non e' proprio garantito che funziona (io l'ho fatto una volta e' non ho avuto grossi problemi, ma non sono mai stato proprio sicuro che mi abbia installato tutti i pacchetti giusti)

----------

## Kernel78

controlla prima cosa vuole fare con 

```
emerge -uDpvN world
```

 così puoi renderti conto di cosa potresti voler mantenere in test  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

non fare il downgradare di glibc tra major release altrimenti non ti funzionerà più tutta la gentoo box.

assicurati che tra 'arch' e '~arch' ci sia la stessa release.

----------

## Ic3M4n

oppure puoi passare i pacchetti che attualmente hai nel package.keywords, non fare upgrade per qualche tempo e nel frattempo (diciamo un mesetto o due) dovrebbero essere passati nel brach stable. oppure ricompilarti tutto. tieni conto perÃ² che fare il downgrade di alcuni pacchetti tipo xorg non Ã¨ cosa immediata e potresti avere qualche difficoltÃ  se non sai dove andare a mettere le mani.

----------

## lucapost

un passo alla volta, a me ora come ora il sistema sembra funzionare correttamente, solo ho il problema con quel cavolo di conflitto tra xf86-video-intel e xf86-video-i810. Su packages.gentoo.org ho visto che sono 2 pacchetti test per la mia architettura.

1.NON HO FRETTA FINCHE' IL SISTEMA SEMBRA FUNZIONARE CORRETTAMENTE!!!

2.non ho intenzione di toccare gcc4.1 e pacchetti del genere che poi mi crasha tutto!

e ora le domande,magari possono sembrare banali, ma non voglio correre rischi inutili:

(penso questo sia fondamentale!!!)

0.Se tolgo ~86 dal make.conf il sistema mi continuera' a riconoscere i pacchetti ~test installati?  :Exclamation: 

Ho intenzione di procedere in questo modo:

1. Tolgo ~86 dal make.conf

2. eseguo 'emerge --sync' (diaciamo 1 volta al giorno o quando ho tempo...)

3. con 'emerge -upDa world' controllo se sono uscite versioni stabili dei vari pacchetti 

   - se si, emergo i pacchetti stabili

   - se no, riprovo domani

sara' lunga, ma dovrebbe funzionare, cosa ne dite?

----------

## knefas

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Tolgo ~86 dal make.conf
> 
> 2. eseguo 'emerge --sync' (diaciamo 1 volta al giorno o quando ho tempo...)
> ...

 

-p e -a insieme non hanno senso. 

Ti conviene farti una lista dei pacchetti e metterla in /etc/portage/package.keywords. Tipo, hai pacchetto-0.99, lo vuoi tenere test, ma non vuoi avere il prossimo test, al limite una versione superiore solo se stabile. Allora metti in package.keywords

```
=pacchetto-0.99
```

----------

## lucapost

domanda azzardata   :Sad:  , come creo una lista dei pacchetti ~test che ho installati nel sistema?

qualcuno l'ha gia' fatto?

Immagino che una volta creata la lista dei pacchetti ~test, posso togliere senza troppi problemi ~x86 dal make.conf, giusto?

----------

## Ic3M4n

togli dal make.conf accept keywords e poi lanci emerge -uDp world. quello che ti segna che vuole downgradare sono i pacchetti in testing.

----------

## lucapost

guardate un pò cosa mi da 'emerge -uDp world', e le info sul pacchetto in questione:

```
AsusA6V lucapost # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/libX11" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-lang/tk-8.4.9" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/portage

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

AsusA6V lucapost # eix libX11

* x11-libs/libX11

     Available versions:  ~1.0.0-r2

     Installed:           1.0.1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X11 library

Found 1 matches

```

ma se incomincio a mettrne a posto uno alla volta, mi fara così per ogni pacchetto testing installato?(mi sa che questa è da scartare!!!)

non c'è un'altro modo per creare una lista de pacchetti testing installati per poi metterli in package.keyword?

Luca

----------

## lucapost

 :Crying or Very sad:   aiutatemi a creare una lista dei pacchetti testing installati nel mio sistema!

sto inserendo una alla volta in packags.keywords quelli che mi compaiono lanciando 'emerge -uD world'!

sono arrivato al decimo ma ho come la sensazione che siano infiniti!!!!

----------

## lucapost

se non vi dispiace ho trovato questo, continuo qui per la risoluzione del mio problema...

grazie a tutti,  mi raccomando ci vediamo qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3350995.html#3350995

Luca

----------

## Kernel78

Se hai già ruby installato puoi fare così (metodo sporco e grezzo)

1) crei un file package.rb

```
#!/usr/bin/ruby

sws=Hash.new

sw=String.new

STDIN.each { |riga|

  sw=riga.split[1] if riga.split[0]=="*"

  sws[sw]=riga.split[-1] if riga.split[0]=="Installed:"

}

sws.each {|sw,ver|

  printf("=%s-%s\n",sw,ver)

}

```

e lo rendi eseguibile

2)crei un file da dare in pasto allo script con tutti i programmi installati 

```
eix -I | grep -E '(\*|Installed:)' > /tmp/lista.txt
```

3)ti fai una copia di backup del file /etc/portage/package.keywords e fai un bellissimo

```
cat lista.txt | ./package.rb |sort > /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

In questo modo tutto il sw che hai installato finisce nel package.keywords ma solo per la versione attualmente installata.

Se non hai ruby installato ... installalo  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

ho installato ruby, copiato lista.txt nella directory dell'eseguibile.

Il file lista.txt l'ho aperto e contiene una lista di quelli che dovrebbero essere i paccheti installati, ma il punto 3 non ha funzionato,  infatti andando a vedere il file package.keywords creato è vuoto. penso che ci sia qualcosa che non vada nello script, ma non me ne intendo troppo di linguaggi di programmazzione! ...sono un fisico io, mica un''informatico!!!

 :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho installato ruby, copiato lista.txt nella directory dell'eseguibile.
> 
> Il file lista.txt l'ho aperto e contiene una lista di quelli che dovrebbero essere i paccheti installati, ma il punto 3 non ha funzionato,  infatti andando a vedere il file package.keywords creato è vuoto. penso che ci sia qualcosa che non vada nello script, ma non me ne intendo troppo di linguaggi di programmazzione! ...sono un fisico io, mica un''informatico!!!
> 
> 

 

Anche se lo script lo scritto in 3 secondi (e si vede) l'ho provato prima di postarlo ... strano che non funzioni ...

L'hai reso eseguibile almeno al tuo utente 

```
chmod u+x <nomeprogramma>
```

  :Question: 

----------

## lucapost

ho dato un'occhiata al file lista.txt, compare che per alcuni pacchetti e' installata piu' di una versione, lascio solo i caratteri riguardanti "la piu' aggiornata"?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho dato un'occhiata al file lista.txt, compare che per alcuni pacchetti e' installata piu' di una versione, lascio solo i caratteri riguardanti "la piu' aggiornata"?

 

ci avevo pensato anche io ... forse conviene cambiare nello script le ultime rige

```
sws.each {|sw,ver|

  printf("=%s-%s\n",sw,ver)

} 
```

con

```
sws.each {|sw,ver|

  printf("<=%s-%s\n",sw,ver)

} 
```

In questo modo rimangono tutte le versioni installate.

/EDIT: ma adesso lo crea il package.keywords o lo lascia vuoto ?

----------

## lucapost

ci provo pomeriggio o stasera, ora non ho il notebook con me, cmq ricordo bene che quando lanciavo il punto 3) non ricevevo alcun errore, quindi deduco che lo script lo eseguiva.

----------

## lucapost

lo script funziona correttamente   :Laughing: 

ora mi trovo ad affrontare il problema iniziale, solo che 

```
AsusA6V lucapost # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-base/xorg-x11

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

AsusA6V lucapost # emerge xf86-video-intel -s

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xf86-video-intel ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.6.0_alpha20060413

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for i810 cards

      License:       xf86-video-intel

AsusA6V lucapost #

```

ma se vado a cercare su http://packages.gentoo.org/ e sembra ora che questo pacchettonemmeno esista!

----------

## knefas

Infatti non esiste. E' un pacchetto che hai installato tu in un overlay, per xgl mi pare di aver capito.  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

ok, ho messo a posto, rimettendo come di default nel make.conf PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

grazie dell'aiuto a tutti!

a xgl ci penserò! l'HOWTO non mi ha soddisfatto!

----------

## lucapost

pensavo andasse tutto liscio, mi manca da sistemare i seguenti pacchetti:

```
AsusA6V ~ # emerge -uD world -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.14.3  USE="-debug -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.14.1-r1  USE="alsa eds gstreamer -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0  USE="X -debug"

```

ma ahime, ho un problema con metacity:

```

...

.

.

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -o wm-tester main.o -pthread  /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lpng12 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -lm /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so /usr/lib/libXcursor.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libXrandr.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libXext.so /usr/lib/libSM.so /usr/lib/libICE.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -ldl

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_text_extents'

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_get_ctm'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [wm-tester] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/metacity-2.14.3/work/metacity-2.14.3/src/wm-tester'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/metacity-2.14.3/work/metacity-2.14.3/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/metacity-2.14.3/work/metacity-2.14.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/metacity-2.14.3/work/metacity-2.14.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.14.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1531:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 931:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1240:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 58:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

e revdep-rebuild non risolve il mio problemuccio:

```
AsusA6V ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Luca

----------

## Luca89

riemergi in ordine: cairo, pango e gtk+.

----------

